# new gun



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

i got this 223 this weekend. i havn't shot it yet cuz i havn't had time to but i plan on taking it out next weekend to break it in.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

So how's it shoot? :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

what kind of scope is on that rifle?


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

i'm going to shoot it tomorrow ( turkey season and no hunting on sunday where i'm going to shoot it) i'm not sure what scope it is it came with the gun. the booklet that came with the gun for the scope says it's a 3~9x56


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

New England Firearms...handi rifle? Great shooting gun...i had to float my barrel on mine or else it will start throwing bullets everywhere and is impossible to get a consistant group. (if thats the type of gun it is)


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

how do u go about floating the barrel yourself. Is it hard or did u have a gunsmith do it? Thanks


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Ouch Dude no hunting on Sunday I would go crazy Nice looking outfit I have a 17HMR in the handi rifle cant complain shoots great Good luck


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

i riged mine up...the way the forestock screwed to the barrel you had to put something in between the barrel and stock so i removed the fore stock and sanded it down a bit and cut a business card up and layed it in the forestock and assembled the gun...the barrel doesnt touch the forestock and the gun shoots 10x better than it did before...shoots where i aim everytime and i dont have to worry about it throwing bullets 6 inches left or right.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Nutt...not to mean any disrespect but is that really a safe way? I don't know so just asking?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks more like a Rossi than an H&R-
I've got NEF single shot in .17HMR & 20 Ga. H&R ultra-slug gun for deer. They both are tackdrivers. My brother has the .223 H&R & loves it as well. My son starts deer hunting this fall- It will be with the H&R ultraslug as well, You get 1 shot kid-wait for the right opportunity, squeeze it off, go get your deer. Like my father told me when I started "You can't scare them to death".


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

PS- They make a hammer extension for shooting these with a scope on- helps when its cold & you've got gloves on.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

ya its safe...i bolted the forestock back to the gun..the only difference is a thin peice of cardboard paper (business card) clamped between the barrel and forestock...how could that not be safe? It is just something there to seperate the barrel and forestock, thats all. I havent had a problem yet.

I got the idea on a shooting website. Anyone else heard of doing this and/or have any probs?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, you wouldn't think something as simple and thin as a bus. card would make that much of a difference :thumb:


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

haha...i know...but its an amazing difference...anyone with a handyrifle, try it if your gun throws bullets where ever it wants when shes warm.

:rock:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine threw them any where it wanted no matter if it was warm or cold. I sold it ASAP.


----------



## jackman15 (Jul 7, 2006)

i bought one of those rossi rifles in .223 rem at a local dicks sporting goods the trigger was horrible and it threw bullets all over the place so im not much of a fan but see how it works out for you

cant go wrong with remington


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

For $300 I bought the little H&R in 204 with the varmint stock and the flutted barrel. The rifle shoots pretty darn good, I have yet to take a predator with it because I bought it in the off season. I'll be trying it out this year. 
Just so you know, I'm not new at buying varmint rifles, I'm very impressed with this little rifle.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A couple years ago I had a pair of NEF Handi Rifles, Stainless-Synthetic, one if .223 Remington and one in .243 Winchester. I too floated the Forends so the only contact between the forend and the barrel was at the attachment point. I also sanded the rounded part of the rear of the forend where it contacts the receiver so there was even contact on both sides.

I also had heard of the Scope Mounts coming loose when large scopes were mounted, so after finding the instructions on the net I had my local gunsmith BED my scope mounts to the barrels. While he was in the process he made a shim to go between the barrel and the scope mount at the point that the scope mount hangs out over the barrel taper and does not contact the barrel. The result was a scope mount that firmly contacted the barrel the full length of the scope mount.

After this was done I then polished the bore with Flitz Bore Polish and did a 50 round shoot-n-clean barrel break in. Both of these Rifles shot quite well, and in fact the .223 Remington one was a tack driver with Winchester / USA White Box 45gr. JHP Ammo with most 5 shot groups at 100 yards from the bench running between 1/2" to 3/4". I recently tried to buy this Rifle back from the guy that bought it from me and I am not sure you could get it away from him for anything.

Good luck with the NEF, for what they are they are really a decent gun, they just require a little tweaking to get the best performance.

Larry


----------



## turbotyphoon69 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Sd have you heard anything about having to float the barrels ont he 30-06? just bought one and i want to know what i will have to do if anything to make it as accurate as possible. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

From all I have heard most NEF Handi Rifles shoot better with the barrels floated. I guess I would just do it as I have never seen ANY RIFLE shoot worse after floating the barrel. On the NEF after the barrels are floated it seems to reduce the effect on point of impact on where the forend is positioned on the rest.

Once guy said he actually bedded his forend from the attaching point reward and floated it from the attaching point forward and it made a huge difference in his groups. I have never tried that, but with all the work I have done with T/C Contenders over the years it makes sense.

Larry


----------



## turbotyphoon69 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well i have no idea what i am doing, how much would a gun smith generally charge you to float a barrel?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Around here it wll cost anywhere from $75 to $200 depending on what type of rifle you have and how much material has to be removed.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

I havnt been posted in a while but as long as were on the subject I acutally had to do the same float job on my .223 Thompson Encore. It is a 24 inch barrel stainless steel and it threw bullets everywhere! My best groups were about 6 inches at 100 yds with about 2 dozen different handloads.

When I took it apart is could see where the forend was rubbing on the barrel on both ends and where the screw is. After a little sanding and shimming it shoots like a champ!

Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem with their Encores.

Anyone?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never owned a NEF but I did have a couple of Rosie rimfires in the past. As mentioned the Rosie had a horrible trigger pull and that is the main reason I gave them away. Anyway what I discovered with these two rifles is once sighted in they were pretty accurate despite the horrible trigger pull. That is until I broke them down and stuffed them into that cute little carry pack they come with. Upon reassemble I would always have to re-sight them in or they would be way off from the previous shoot. What was happening was no matter how hard I tried I could never torque the forearm screw back to the position it was at on the previous sighting. So, my advise is for those with any single shot rifle of this type, once you get the gun sighted in, and you do not intend to float the barrel, do not break it apart again. Floating the barrel makes perfect sense to do away with the problem I had. Never took the time or thought of floating the barrel but if I ever get another single shot like that, I think that is the first thing I will do.


----------

